# Girly Man Drinks



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

Not all of us here enjoy scotch or the real hard stuff. Post up your mixer combos. I've been having Pinnacle whipped cream flavored vodka and Saranac root beer lately. Absolute Brooklyn with ginger ale and a splash of cran is also amazing.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

The Dude's drink: white russian. When I was a bouncer, one of the bartenders introduced me to the oatmeal cookie shot. Pretty damn tasty, I must say


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A Shirley Temple is one of my favorites..with a pink straw, too.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cranberry & Vodka, Screwdriver, Pineapple & Vodka, LIIT.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Anything with an umbrella in it is tops on my list:dance:

I'm more of a beer guy. Everyone in a while I'll dabble with the black label or some other scotch


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Peach mojito. Summertime!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

tequila sunrise
anything that says mango

love girly drinks, however, it helps that i'm 6'4 350 because no one says anything


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I really enjoy Strawberry Daiquiris and Margaritas. Also enjoy Amaretto Sours...


----------



## K_Duffer (May 8, 2011)

Tomato beer. Mix 1/3 to 1/2 tomato juice with beer. Sounds strange but surprisingly refreshing and goes perfect after a round of golf.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ChiTownHustler said:


> The Dude's drink: white russian


+100,000

Before I was married, I lived on White Russians. Nectar of the Gods!

Also: The dude abides.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> A Shirley Temple is one of my favorites..with a pink straw, too.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I like Mimosa's Champagne and orange juice, at a Sunday brunch you can't beat em.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Malibu Rum and Pineapple juice


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Bacardi Torched Cherry Rum and Pepsi Max, like drinking a Cherry soda. Deadly for me.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not a big drinker. I don't like beer much, nor have I found a scotch I really like. The very smell of straight Tequila makes me ill ever since an unfortunate incident in my youth, yet when mixed I enjoy it. I do enjoy a good, smooth bourbon now and then and also like a few wines and ports. That being said, I do like a mixed drink every once in a while. White Russians, rum & cokes, margaritas, cranberry juice & vodka.... All fine choices.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Gin and Ginger ale is my go to drink. Lately is been black cherry whiskey and coke.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

My 2 favorites are the Veredaro Sunrise and Cherry Brandy and Coke


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I like Mimosa's Champagne and orange juice, at a Sunday brunch you can't beat em.


Ha ha ha...sounds like something I'd love to drink there Tony. We're not afraid to step out of our 9 dots and enjoy these kinds of drinks. I did this one year in Maui by the pool and drank about 6 in a row ( sun makes you thirsty) and I guess I fell asleep for a few hours and woke up looking like the umbrella in my drinks..very pink.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

sangria is also good


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Vanilla vodka and Sunkist is pretty tasty


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Grasshopper


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Where does a whiskey sour fall?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I had a ton of fruity blended drinks while in the Bahamas... Since then the girliest I have gotten is when my fiancee mixes Coconut rum with Dole "Pineapple Banana Orange" juice. That is pretty good.


Cigary said:


> A Shirley Temple is one of my favorites..with a pink straw, too.


 I knew it!


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, Coconut Malibu rum with orange soda. Tastes like a creamsicle


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Jack Daniels and 7up


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fav Wintertime drink...

In a tall hot-proof mug, add....

- 1 to 2 shots brandy
- 1 shot Kahlua
- 1 to 2 shots half & half (I use Coffee-Mate Vanilla Creamer for a sweeter kick)
- Fill remainder of mug with hot, strong coffee
- top with whipped cream (optional)

Voila!.... You have a Coffee Nudge!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have done something similar to that ^^^ but using a mix of coffee and hot chocolate.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> My 2 favorites are the Veredaro Sunrise and Cherry Brandy and Coke


Man I can't ever find flavored Brandy where I live. Love me some peach brandy.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Another vote for the White Russian here. I haven't had one in years, but it used to be one of my regular drink orders at bars. 

Black russians would be my second vote for "girly-man drinks"...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Bloody Mary with Bacon Vodka and black pepper. Perfect way to start watching football in the fall. Usually, I've switched to beer by half time of the first game.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

cajennin said:


> Oh yeah, Coconut Malibu rum with orange soda. Tastes like a creamsicle


I need to try that.

on the patio smoking a cigar= scotch or cognac

by the pool= pina colada or if your in hawaii POG and light rum


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Ha ha ha...sounds like something I'd love to drink there Tony. We're not afraid to step out of our 9 dots and enjoy these kinds of drinks. I did this one year in Maui by the pool and drank about 6 in a row ( sun makes you thirsty) and I guess I fell asleep for a few hours and woke up looking like the umbrella in my drinks..very pink.


I like Pink its one of my favorite colors!:high5::bounce::smile:


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

anything with tini in it.
rum punch


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

cranberry and vodka
anything with malibu in it
bahama mamma
diaquris


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

K_Duffer said:


> Tomato beer. Mix 1/3 to 1/2 tomato juice with beer. Sounds strange but surprisingly refreshing and goes perfect after a round of golf.


Bud Light sell that out here premixed. That is big in the Mexican community but they use clamato though. It's called a Chelada.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Grey Goose vodka and cranberry juice...


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Mojitos, Cuba Libre (basically rum and Coke) and Sex on the Beach (my girlfriend always drinks this when we go out for dinner; I always sip one or two times in her glass but I'm way to manly to let myself order one too :boxing


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Well. Ivlike a beer orbtwo st the end of the day

Coors light in the week. Smithwicks sometimes on the weekend.

As for mixed drinks.:
1. Toxic waste
2. SV vodka and dr. Pepper
3. Margarita
4. Apple martini

Not in that order. Infact.. in order:
#3
#4
#1
#2


Howver. This is subject to change.

I drunk a lot of hard stuff when i was single. Was never sober. Now that im married. Kid on the way... Im a girl. Lol.


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Guinness. All Guinness.

Lol no but seriously I'll gladly take a 'tini, margarita, vodka cranberry, etc when I'm with the girlfriend. My buddies wouldn't let me hear the end of it so I usually stick to beer with them.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

patrick.paul said:


> Guinness. All Guinness.
> 
> Lol no but seriously I'll gladly take a 'tini, margarita, vodka cranberry, etc when I'm with the girlfriend. My buddies wouldn't let me hear the end of it so I usually stick to beer with them.


I don't care what my buddies say, If I'm in the mood for a cosmo, I'll drink a cosmo.

IF they start calling me girly i'll order 2 laphroaig single barrels and watch them squirm.

I love scotch and girly drinks, and am damn proud of it!


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I don't care what my buddies say, If I'm in the mood for a cosmo, I'll drink a cosmo.
> 
> IF they start calling me girly i'll order 2 laphroaig single barrels and watch them squirm.
> 
> I love scotch and girly drinks, and am damn proud of it!


Did I mention my "buddies" are mostly law enforcement and fire fighters? hah!

Me: "Yes I'll have a cosmo please"

Buddies: :jaw:

... Cosmos are good though :tape2:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I like to mix my Jack with....ice...only ice!


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

BigBehr said:


> Grasshopper


YES! Absolutely. Lately I've been digging Whiskey Sours, but my go to drink at the bar is usually a Red Bull & Vodka.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a friend that wouldnt shut up about it one night at a restraunt. He was drinking beer.

But after a pitcher of beer he was gone, after 6 apple tinis i was still ordering. He stfu. Lol!


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Humorous story.

Few years ago on the annual "Guy Trip" to the beach, we were at a nice steak house. We all ordered drinks and most ordered a beer, couple of us ordered mixed drinks(jack/coke, etc.) 

'Cept the one guy in the group, he orders a Peach Daquiri. Because it sounded "tasty" as he put it.

We never let him live it down.

-J


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

sweet tea vodka and lemonade.. its basically an Arnold Palmer and its damn good


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Some of my new drinks are Honey Jack and Ginger ale (actually even goes good with Coke). Pineapple Vodka n Ginger.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

I was at a bar in Switzerland and my friend ordered me something called a gummy bear. It's basically red vodka mixed with red bull. I wasn't crazy about it, but it wasn't terrible.

The closest things to a girly man drink that I like are 'ritas and mojitos (especially tequila mojitos). I also wouldn't turn down a lemonade and vodka.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Kraken rum and dr pepper = yummy!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Since I've gotten into cigars I have found my go to accessory beverage to be Bailey's on ice far more often than anything else. I find with a spicy or leathery tasting cigar that it compliments them perfectlly!

Otherwise my main girly drink is probably either a sea breeze (from a big glass whilst chilling on the patio) of a nice shaken Kamikaze. Of course a Margi (rocks n salt please), a tequila sunrise, a mango daq, a white russian, a red death (JD, SoCo, Sloe Gin and OJ, shaken and strained, YUMMY) or a slippery nipple will alll find thier way onto my table fairly often. Drinks are like food, I see no point in having the same thing every time, and I like most of what I try, keeps life fun  .


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

A Duck Fart: Equal Parts Bailey's Irish Cream, Kuluha, and Crown Royal!! This Is Freakin Awesome!!


----------

